# Flemish Giant Breeders in the Northern Il./Southern Wis/Eastern Iowa area



## Bri Was Here (May 23, 2013)

I'm looking in to getting a Flemish giant from a breeder in the area of northern Illinois but I am willing to go to Wisconsin or Iowa to find my bunny. I probably will not get a show quality bun since I will be spaying/ neutering him or her. 
I would really like hear some feedback from people who have bought from the person too

Thank you in advance


oh and ps if it helps I'm wanting either a fawn, white, or blue Flemish giant


----------



## Troller (May 23, 2013)

Try this site http://www.nffgrb.net/Breeders.htm or this site https://www.arba.net/breeders.htm
. It's how I found my beautiful bunnies and learned so much about them.


----------



## Bri Was Here (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help Troller!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (May 24, 2013)

A family-owned-and-operated pet store down the street from me works with a Flemish breeder, but I never found out their name and they are only breeding the sandy color right now. Good reputation though.

(edited to add: that's where I got my sandy doe, and she's a beauty who just turned 1!)


----------

